# I just lost the game.



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

RULE 1: You are playing The Game.
RULE 2: Whenever you think about The Game, you lose.
RULE 3: Loss must be announced. (Ex. "I just lost the game.")
RULE 4: You can never win the game. You can only lose.
RULE 5: You can start playing the game 30 minutes again after you lost.
The objective of The Game is to forget that it exists.

And I just lost the game! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Point System:*
Saying you lost the game: 1
Implying that you lost the game: .5
Saying you won the game: -1
Implying that you won the game: -.5
Insulting the game: -1
Praising the game: 0
Anything else: 0

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Overall Standings to Crown the Losing Champion:* as of January 27, 2009, 2:56 p.m. CST, GMT-6
Fobo911: 16 (But he's the creator, so he doesn't count in the real standings.)
-----
Odin: 8
EmersonHerrmann: 2.5
d_sprink: 1
kratos94: 1
zippur: 1
MistArts: 1
SRV: 1
Ville Seppänen: 1
bamman1108: .5
JohnnyA: .5
CharlieCooper: .5
AvGalen: .5
shelley: 0
d4m4s74: 0
JTW2007: 0
kippy33: 0
IamWEB: 0
TurbulentTurtle: 0
pcharles93: 0
CAT13: -1
Leviticus: -1
(X): -1
Kieran: -1
nitrocan: -1


----------



## shelley (Jan 25, 2009)

http://xkcd.com/391/


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

Fack i just lost the game.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope not everyone has to make a thread every time he/she loses


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I hope not everyone has to make a thread every time he/she loses



Nah, he/she can post on here.

Crap! I just lost the game!


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope not everyone has to make a thread every time he/she loses
> ...



me to!!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

Whenever you enter this forum, you will think of this game anyway. Or at least when you enter the off topic area.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 25, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Whenever you enter this forum, you will think of this game anyway. Or at least when you enter the off topic area.



The game is like the devil!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

I won. Too short.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 25, 2009)

You shouldn't be able to


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I won. Too short.



wait you cant! "RULE 4: You can never win the game. You can only lose."
so no matter how hard you try you cant win :confused:


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was nearing a month and then this!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 25, 2009)

13 years and 364 days...and I finally lost


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Crap! Why did I go to this thread again? *I just lost the game!     *


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 26, 2009)

My friends banned the game. So I win


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> My friends banned the game. So I win



Hey, you can't win the game if you don't play it.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > My friends banned the game. So I win
> ...



Wait playing the game = lose. Not playing the game = win?:confused:


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 26, 2009)

No you lose either way.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

The only people who can't lose are the people who have never heard of the game before (but they can't win, either).


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

this game is a paradox....


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> this game is a paradox....



Well, maybe you're just a paradox. 

Crap, I just lost the game!


----------



## d_sprink (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been playing this game with my friends for the past 3 years now. It's something most people at my school know about. So I lost.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > this game is a paradox....
> ...



Your face is a paradox  :confused:
Ohh and i just lost


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Well... Your cube is a paradox!

And I just lost the game! ARRRGH, I'm on a 5-game losing streak!


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



Ha its only been about 14 min! so i havent lost yet !!!!! OWNED!!!! :confused: oh and your paradox is a paradox thus creating a new new paradox!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Well... I haven't lost yet because I don't need to lose yet! PWN!

But then, your paradox will create a brand new paradox because the fact that my paradox is in fact a paradox (by the Reflexive Property) made you say that my paradox is a paradox as well as state that a new new paradox has been created. Also, I will save you the trouble and say that my own paradox is a paradox because I said that your paradox was going to create a brand new paradox since my original paradox is a paradox, making you say that that paradox is a paradox, creating a new new paradox! And, to save you the trouble again, my new new paradox was a paradox........................................... *EXPLODES*


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



43/0 = 0! OH SHI............. i lose btw


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

You know what? I have not lost the game yet, and you should be sad!


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> You know what? I have not lost the game yet, and you should be sad!



i am sad..... and bored  im going to check out my you tube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't lose for one hour while I was at the grocery store...darn


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I have not lost the game yet, and you should be sad!
> ...



All-righty, you 107-year-old man.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



i am 107.....


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Da*n right you're 107, you 107-year-old man.

And I just lost the game.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont lose yet!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> I dont lose yet!



Ditto, dude.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > I dont lose yet!
> ...



i lost D: i havent been living for 107 years just to get my butt handed to me by some game....


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Well, I haven't been living for 108 years just to get my Norse gods handed to me by some dude named Odin.

And I wonder if Derrick will join...


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Fobo911 said:
> ...



loll! he should it would be just like the last thread charles said i cant post in!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

I lost a few and then won one. And I just lost the game.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol, I should post a standings to see how many losses each person has posted in this thread, and then crown the Losing Champion!

EDIT: And I just lost the game!


----------



## kratos94 (Jan 26, 2009)

uppps i lost


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 26, 2009)

For Magic the Gathering players: Do I win the game if this is in play?

http://sales.starcitygames.com/cardscans/MAGMDN/platinum_angel.jpg


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

i lost too


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> For Magic the Gathering players: Do I win the game if this is in play?
> 
> http://sales.starcitygames.com/cardscans/MAGMDN/platinum_angel.jpg



Is that a real card! i play magic, i want that card!!!!!!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> For Magic the Gathering players: Do I win the game if this is in play?
> 
> http://sales.starcitygames.com/cardscans/MAGMDN/platinum_angel.jpg



I don't play Magic, but that's an awesome card.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

i just lost


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> i just lost



Crap. Me, too.


----------



## zippur (Jan 26, 2009)

awww you made me lose -.-


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

zippur said:


> awww you made me lose -.-



And you made me lose, too.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that what that means? It's been at my school for weeks, bah.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 26, 2009)

Me>Game

Nuff said.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 26, 2009)

you win by not thinking of the game, as soon as you know you're winning you lose


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

I just lost. darn i was winning for 8 hours.


----------



## (X) (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, this is the most stupid game ever


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 26, 2009)

Me>(X)>Game


----------



## MistArts (Jan 26, 2009)

It's possible to lose by dying or losing memory.  

Dam*, I just lost.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Jan 26, 2009)

I used to do this, then I grew up and realized how dumb it was.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't spread the game D: Then people will know that we are losing!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 26, 2009)

ARGH! DAMN YOU! i had been winning for years!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been a winner for over 32.5 years.
I have been a loser for 3 minutes.
I think I will be a winner again (without realising it) very soon and live happily ever after


----------



## SRV (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn! I just lost right after reading the discription!!!


----------



## Kieran (Jan 26, 2009)

I just looked up the definition of *game* and it is as follows:

_a contest with rules to determine a winner; "you need four people to play this game" _

So your "game", isn't actually a "game".

I win.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 26, 2009)

well, I just lost.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> well, I just lost.



I lost, too. (Boo.)


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 26, 2009)

This game is kinda sad and pointless. I mean wasting your time to come and post here whenever you think of it.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> This game is kinda sad and pointless. I mean wasting your time to come and post here whenever you think of it.



Well, perhaps someone can be solving during a competition and then scream out loud, "ARRRRRRGGGGGGGH!" as if he/she was in pain or frustration, and then when everyone asks what's wrong, he/she would just say, "Sorry, mate... I just lost the game."


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

I was at school and i lost the game exactly 16 times.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> I was at school and i lost the game exactly 16 times.



lol, does that mean you implied that you lost the game for this thread? No point for you yet.

And I just lost again.

EDIT: And again.


----------



## Odin (Jan 27, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > I was at school and i lost the game exactly 16 times.
> ...



I just lost the game. @ fobo911 theres people at my school that play the game and in passing period they yell out that they just lost. so i lost 16 times. (7 times in passing periods and 9 times in class)


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 27, 2009)

Odin said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



lol, nice. I say it at random times in school, like during a major test. 

I lost.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 27, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> For Magic the Gathering players: Do I win the game if this is in play?
> 
> http://sales.starcitygames.com/cardscans/MAGMDN/platinum_angel.jpg



Freaking owned 

I just lost BTW


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 27, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > For Magic the Gathering players: Do I win the game if this is in play?
> ...



Darn you. I lost, too.

EDIT: And again.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 27, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> For Magic the Gathering players: Do I win the game if this is in play?
> 
> http://sales.starcitygames.com/cardscans/MAGMDN/platinum_angel.jpg



I sold all of my old Magic cards. They should make a card that caps your opponent's mana at 6 so they can't play that card.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 27, 2009)

I gamed the lost!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kieran said:


> I just looked up the definition of *game* and it is as follows:
> 
> _a contest with rules to determine a winner; "you need four people to play this game" _
> 
> ...




you're a winner if you die without thinking about it


----------

